# Do I Need a Chimney Brace?



## JPapiPE (Jul 18, 2008)

My metal chimney goes through my ceiling and extends some 6' above my roof to reach the required 2 feet above the ridge. I think i need a brace and maybe even more protection for the chimney in the form of a snow/ice  stop. The only support it has other than sitting on the stove top is a ceiling support. I do have a metal roof that will shed it's snow/ice against the chimney. Perhaps some of you will be kind enough to comment. 

P.S. I did away with the electric baby avatar....Do you like my new man on fire one any better?
Thanks Joe


----------



## corpseal (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Joe:
We live in southern New Mexico. If it were mine, I would brace it. I can also tell you a story. One year we had about 4 feet of snow on top of the house, after two 24" snowfalls in 48 hours. When the snow decided to vacate the roof, it slid off and sounded and felt like an earthquake. Our chimney pipe was not harmed, as it was within a foot of the peak of the roof. However, vent pipe to our hot water heater was near an exterior wall- it was folded in two and almost ripped entirely off. Our local stove shop installed a rigid steel diverter above that pipe, and we have never had a problem again.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2008)

I believe a brace is required for every 5' of pipe. Given your concern for snowloading, I'd brace the pipe and add a cricket on the roof above the pipe.


----------



## Hanko (Jul 18, 2008)

if it looks like you need a brace, you probably do. better to be safe


----------



## billb3 (Jul 18, 2008)

If I lived in Maine I would want a brace and diverter for the snow and ice.

I live in SE Mass on the coast , so I would want  two braces to keep it on the roof during a hurricane  and a diverter for rain.


----------



## Metal (Jul 18, 2008)

Check the installation instructions from the pipe manufacturer.  Usually additional support is required above the roof if the chimney height exceeds 4 feet.  You need a roof brace (usually for 4 feet to ~8 feet), if your pipe was longer I would suggest a support band with guy wires.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2008)

Usually flue pipe braces are rigid. Here's a shot of our stack.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe do what BG did...better safe than sorry. 6ft and no brace...that's an accident waiting to happen you gotta lock down that kind of stuff now.


----------



## n6crv (Jul 18, 2008)

BeGreen, what a great view!


----------



## JPapiPE (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of my roof and the ice overhang last winter. We got 150" of snow last year. I don't think anything but man power can control this amount of pressure on chimney pipe. Shovel after every storm. At least in the vacinity of the metal chimney.


----------



## Drifthopper (Jul 24, 2008)

Hopefully  BeGreen clicks back on this topic........

Hey BeGreen:  in our pic, how do you clean your chimney?  What's your method?....being that your cap is way above your roof.  

I just installed a new chimney, and its about 6' above my roof.  (4/12 pitch)


----------



## backpack09 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, If your burning there shouldn't be much snow around the pipe anywise, as enough heat radiates from the piping to melt the snow around it. (at least for me)

You should be concerned about when the snow brakes free from the roof and starts sliding.  I think a decent crick would at least help solve this problem.


----------

